

Religion and computer language use survey results - mqt
http://www.kimsal.com/reldevsurvey/results.php

======
celticjames
The religions by language breakdown is not terribly revealing, but the
opposite, languages by religion, is very interesting.

Atheist like Python, C, C++ and Java. A very practical toolkit. Most of the
major large religions, Christian, Muslim and Hindu also seem to favour widely
used languages. Buddhist ranks Lisp very highly. Jewish coders like web
languages like PHP, Perl and Javascript. Pagan's must all be running Apache
servers, because Perl, PHP and Python dominate. Unitarians, true to there
reputation, go for an eclectic mix that includes oddities like Groovy, D and
LOGO. I think people's deepest held beliefs about how the world works does
seem to lead them towards certain languages more than others.

------
yters
An interesting series to look at is: Haskell, OCaml, Scheme, Lisp, C, C++,
Java, Perl, PHP, Visual Basic, VB.Net.

The progression is from heavily Atheist/Agnostic to heavily religious.

~~~
yters
The easy explanation is to say atheists are smarter. However, this ignores the
societal implications of atheism and religiousness.

I think atheism is more the philosophy of the self sufficient than the non
self sufficient. So, people who would be atheists if they had the means end up
not being atheists when they do not (at least in the general case). However,
the converse is not true of being religious. Therefore, the religious label
can encompass a wider range of people.

------
BobMacSlack
While it would be interesting, my quick glance through the list showed there
to be very little difference between the religions. Yes, atheists prefer
Python while Catholics prefer C, but the difference is really quite minimal.
My guess is the differences are not statistically significant. I would run the
numbers but at the moment I'm feeling lazy. Just like every other moment.

------
dizm
So the only conclusion we can make is a lot of atheists took the survey?

------
edw519
I thought computer language WAS religion.

